# MAMP: localhost introuvable



## FranZz (24 Octobre 2008)

Salut !

Je travaille avec MAMP en local.

Je n'ai pas effectué de modifications hier, et lorsque je démarre mon Mac ce matin, j'ai un  message d'erreur lorsque j'essaie d'ouvrir la page d'accueil de MAMP ...

" Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page « http://localhost:8888/MAMP/?language=French » car le serveur « localhost » est introuvable. "

Pourtant les 2 voyants sont verts dans l'interface MAMP ( serveur apache / serveur MYsql )



Les dernières lignes du terminal:
vendredi24/10/08:30  8:30:09 quicklookd[139] [QL ERROR] 'Creating thumbnail' timed out for '<QLThumbnailRequest /Users/francois/Desktop/News 08-10-24.doc>' 
vendredi24/10/08:30  8:30:18 [0x0-0x16016].com.apple.systemevents[154] com.apple.FolderActions.enabled: Already loaded 
vendredi24/10/08:30  8:30:36 Adobe Photoshop CS[152] *** _NSAutoreleaseNoPool(): Object 0x130430 of class NSCFNumber autoreleased with no pool in place - just leaking
Stack: (0x91b74a34 0x91aa1c24 0x7b71240 0x7b71864 0x7b70320 0x7b705bc 0x7b6fcec 0x7b6fb08 0x5bff42c 0x2033ca8 0x2033bf8 0x20332a8 0x2033070 0x1d3418c 0x1d2fd94 0x103e41c 0x103c728 0x103c360 0x103b898) 
vendredi24/10/08:30  8:30:43 SyncServer[165] SyncServer: Truth vacuumed. Next vacuum date 2008-11-07 07:30:32 +0100 

et ceci aussi:
vendredi24/10/08:49  8:49:28 [0x0-0x1a01a].com.living-e.MAMP[168] /Applications/MAMP/Library/bin/mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed 
vendredi24/10/08:49  8:49:28 [0x0-0x1a01a].com.living-e.MAMP[168] error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/Applications/MAMP/tmp/mysql/mysql.sock' (61)' 
vendredi24/10/08:49  8:49:28 [0x0-0x1a01a].com.living-e.MAMP[168] Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/Applications/MAMP/tmp/mysql/mysql.sock' exists! 
vendredi24/10/08:49  8:49:33 [0x0-0x1a01a].com.living-e.MAMP[168] kill: 355: No such process 
vendredi24/10/08:49  8:49:38 [0x0-0x1a01a].com.living-e.MAMP[168] chown: /Applications/MAMP/logs/mysql_error_log: Operation not permitted 
vendredi24/10/08:49  8:49:38 [0x0-0x1a01a].com.living-e.MAMP[168] Starting mysqld daemon with databases from /Applications/MAMP/db/mysql 
vendredi24/10/08:49  8:49:42 MAMP[168] apache didn't stop -> kill 
vendredi24/10/08:49  8:49:43 [0x0-0x1a01a].com.living-e.MAMP[168] kill: 358: No such process 

Auriez vous une idée ?


----------



## FranZz (24 Octobre 2008)

Bon, ça fonctionne maintenant ...

Je n'ai aucune idée du pourquoi ...

Si une lanterne savait m'éclairer?

Woop


----------



## NeroXtrem (14 Octobre 2012)

Je vois que personne n'a pu apporter de réponses ... Je relance donc le sujet car j'ai ce même problème et j'aimerais bien savoir pourquoi. Merci pour ceux qui aurait une idée


----------



## bompi (14 Octobre 2012)

Deux possibilités (qui s'additionnent) :
a) Apache ne se lance pas ;
b) Apache n'est pas configuré pour écouter sur le port 8888.


----------



## momo-fr (15 Octobre 2012)

Ou localhost est désactivé dans la console Mamp


----------

